# WaterCAD



## sceriana (Jul 13, 2007)

Anybody out there familiar with using WaterCAD to run Fire Flow Analysis? I am a psuedo newbie to WaterCAD (version 7) and I saw the quick media clip on Bentley's website on how to have WaterCAD run a fireflow analysis for you. I followed the steps very closely but when I run the model ... it tells me all my junctions failed. Hmmm? I know this can't be possible. If anybody can help me, I will go a little more into detail of junctions and what not. Or if anybody can point me to a good website with tutorials or a sort of "Dummies for WaterCAD", that would be great. Many thanks to all!


----------



## sceriana (Aug 6, 2007)

I was actually able to answer my own question ... go figure. But I am happy to see that there were plenty of onlookers to this topic. As stated, I am still a newbie to WaterCAD but it seems like such a powerful software, I am definitely trying to learn the ins and outs of it as best as I can. Especially since within my company there are not too many people that know how to use it. I hope it will help me in my career. Anyone interested in talking or sharing ideas, I'll keep my eyes open for any WaterCAD forum topics.


----------

